
Methane emitted by humans vastly underestimated - conse_lad
https://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/methane-emitted-via-human-fossil-fuel-use-vastly-underestimated-416492/
======
crmrc114
I clicked this article hoping to read about farts. Hint, the article is not
about farts.

